# Will a 4-blade prop reduce torque steer?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Does your lower unit have a torque adjustment/zinc anode tab?


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

Tourque steer can be greatly reduced by trimming the motor.
Play around with the trim rod. On my J12 I found that the 3rd hole provided very neutral steering. The PO had it set all the way down and it was a bear to steer.
(Check the Simple (read cheap)stuff first!)


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

The question is very general so I'll offer the same with the answer. A 4 blade prop will typically increase torque steer as a result of raising the motor for shallow water performance but your conditions may differ.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

> Does your lower unit have a torque adjustment/zinc anode tab?


I honestly don't know! I don't have a manual for it.. should be the same as a Merc. of the same vintage. I'll check it out - along with the other suggestions.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Crowley Marine indicates that you should have an anode/adjustment tab...

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/274_190.cfm

That's part number 39, steering torque is eliminated by setting the tab to the correct angle.

explanation of procedure...

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/manual18-25/operations.html#trimTab


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

You are the man, Brett. Thanks.


----------

